# AR - TT Conversion



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

Thoughts and comments would be appreciated on the following. I'm considering converting my AR 4 to a dedicated TT Bike. I know the geometry isn't quite the norm for a TT rig. What would be the pro's and con's to doing so? I measured the reach on my frame and the bike should be similar to the Cervelo's P series with the seat position in the shallow angle. My frame is a 51cm.

I'm a road racer who has only competed in a couple Eddy Merckx category TT's. I'm becoming interested in racing more TT's but don't know a bunch about TT bikes and position.

I train and race on F Series bikes.

Any help or thoughts?


----------



## Air55 (Feb 20, 2010)

*No help here..maybe you can help me?*

Sorry Grabec, I don't have an answer to your question in your post, but I was hoping you can help me considering you ride and F-series and AR-series.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=203295

If link doesn't work.....here's what is says:

I'm not sure how to decide due to my lack of experience. I don't know which bike I should get based on my goals for racing and recreation:

1. Racing Goals: Local weekly Crits; 2 hill climb races per year (northeast US); 1-2 road races a year; 1-2 triathlons a year.

2. Recreation goals: Goals: Occasional Century, commute to work (27 miles one way), weekly road group rides.

Since both bikes feel great during a test ride, how do I decide? I’ve done a lot of internet research, and some of the reviews (like this one: http://www.cyclingnews.com/reviews/felt-ar2) suggest that the aero AR series is the way to go because the ride quality, stiffness, and handling are essentially on par with the F-series, with the extra speed of the aerodynamic frame. The F3 is slightly lighter (~1/3 lb). But I have to believe there's a reason that those Garmin pros are picking the F-series over the AR-series more often than not. 

Are there advantages to the F3 over the AR4 that I’m missing? I suppose SRAM Red is considered better than Shimano Ultegra…but I don’t why. Can someone with more experience provide some wisdom? 

Am I splitting hairs and should I just flip a coin? BTW I'm 5'8" 145lbs.
Thanks.


----------

